# Should i keep bionic or go for rezound for husband



## AnezthetiC (Oct 28, 2011)

so i was on the line with veizon today and the rep seeing the notes on the account today ( i guess ) brought up up without me saying that my husband went through 4 bionics!!!!! all replacements through verizon. and she offered to send a free replacement of the rezound!!? is this a worthwile upgrade or is she playing me.....which phone is better faster. P.S he is huge into rooting and roms and all that junk lol







thanx boys!!


----------



## Nicelysedated (Dec 24, 2011)

I find it highly doubtful that your husband got 4 bad phones. It sounds like his tinkering ruined 4 phones. getting him another brand phone probably wont alleviate anything.

That said, the Bionic runs wonderfully once you get it to the right point. Its fast, well made and does whats its supposed to with the right software. I have no experience with the HTC phone though


----------



## AnezthetiC (Oct 28, 2011)

I know he did mess up one of them but that didnt really help me at all







just would like to take care of my soldier...if the rezound is better than i want to do it for him. If not then ill leave hime with the bionic


----------



## Nicelysedated (Dec 24, 2011)

Rezound has a higher CPU clock, but other then that looks very similar to the bionic spec wise. It also has a locked bootloader, which im sure has impacted tinkering with the software a PITA like the bionic. I see the one plus for the Rezound being the 100$ earphones it ships with. I think I the deal breaker for me would be how thick it is.


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

I really don't think there is as much development going on for the rezound as there is for bionic. That being said, if hes into playing around with roms and such, I would stick with the Bionic. There are simply more options.


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

Nicelysedated said:


> I find it highly doubtful that your husband got 4 bad phones. It sounds like his tinkering ruined 4 phones. getting him another brand phone probably wont alleviate anything.
> 
> That said, the Bionic runs wonderfully once you get it to the right point. Its fast, well made and does whats its supposed to with the right software. I have no experience with the HTC phone though


I wouldn't say that's true. I've heard plenty of horror stories with the bionics screen going out, radio issues, battery issues. Just saying. But I would go for the bionic. Its a sexy phone with all the specs you need. Dual core 1ghz processor paired with 1gb of ram for fast multitasking and great performance. 1080p video, HDMI out, front facing camera if I'm not mistaken is capable of 720p video recording I may be wrong about that though. Plus a great development community for the bionic so far. Motorola phones build qualities are always solid as well. It was unfortunate that you had some duds though.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

why not ask for the razr or the gnex? i just looked at the dev section of the gnex and I almost died, they only have about 10 roms, 8 kernels, and 50 mods over there, yes <this is jealousy you are seeing.... I don't want to be a hater but I'm sad. OK now that we've got that taken care of....

People I know that have the rezound say its a beautiful solid phone and it comes with a 100 dollar pair of earbuds, I thought they had cracked the bootloader and gotten s-off but i must have been mistaken, I get sick of phones after about 6 months and all guys like new gadgets, the worst things ive heard about the rezound are the battery is atrocious and you can't see the screen in the sunlight....barely visible if at all.

Why don't you just say "honey or muffin, (or whatever don't even ask what my wife calls me, you'll die laughing) anyways just say I was thinking about getting a new phone, I saw the rezound.....what do you think about it?


----------



## AnezthetiC (Oct 28, 2011)

^ i really dont know why i didnink about that. I will just ask him that way cause he loves his gadgets and all hell breaks loose if i even get his screen dirty by accident!!! And i just call him babe/soldier by the way.


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

Captainkrtek said:


> Enjoy the stay! If you have any questions, concerns, or feedback feel free to PM myself, b16, or birdman.
> Regards,
> The Management


Not quite so Sir. While my original bionic was bricked I had verizon send me a replacement just in case. Long story short my bionic is fixed (has been since that day) but verizon has sent me four phones so far that have issues.

First: would not mount sd card
Second: bad speaker
Third: wouldn't boot out of the box
Fourth: will not connect to data

While I could have ended this a week ago I'm curious to see how many bad phones they send me before I get a good one. Thankfully the rep I have been dealing with calls a day after delivery to see how things are (it helps to flirt a little).

Mind you none if the replacements have been rommed or rooted.

Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


----------

